# Mandatory Reporter



## Medic9 (Dec 10, 2008)

Not sure about other states but the one I work in has made EMS mandated reporters of child and elder abuse. A few days ago I was dispatched to an accidental overdose call. While in route the dispatcher said it may also be an allergic reaction. OK, I guess I'll figure it out when I get there. 
When we get there she is laying on the floor laughing hysterically. The boyfriend is acting sketchy, saying she may have had a seizure. He won't look us in the eye and her eyes are dilated. After several questions and himmin'n'hawin we are told they smoked pot earlier. Here is my sticky wicket...
I know they smoked it, they told us. There is a small child there watching everything that is going on. Do I report them for neglect for smoking that crap possibly in front of the child or do I just walk away because I am not positive that the child was there while they smoked.
BTW, no overdose, just drug seeking.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> *A few days ago* I was dispatched to an accidental overdose call.



Our protocols state we need to do a telephone report ASAP and then file a written report within 36 hours. This question should not be directed towards individuals throughout the U.S. for this very reason (it always varies). You will find the best and most accurate answer by directing this question to a supervisor within your agency.

Best of luck


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 10, 2008)

All states now have mandatory reporting legislation for child abuse. 

You can initiate the process in the ED. Most EDs will have a case manager or social worker in house or on call to assist you with the reporting.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 10, 2008)

Some years back I got my backside royally chewed over an incident similar to this. 

Report it. Always report it. In many cases a child has other issues and other agencies, people, neighbors, teachers, family members reporting similar borderline issues. None of these by themselves are enough to launch an investigation. However, after a while, the sheer number of borderline complaints, when it reaches a certain number is enough to launch an investigation by CPS. How would you like to be the caseworker with a child now severely abused knowing you could have investigated sooner if you had gotten one more complaint?  

Its not up to you to determine if this is abuse. That is for the CPS worker to determine. If you ever see anything that just even makes you feel a bit uncomfortable, report it. Without a bunch more corroborating evidence or other complaints, it won't go anywhere, but it does become a part of a legal record. Like if the grandparents are trying to get custody of this poor kid and the state is telling them there's no evidence to support their allegations. You may have just made their case for them. 

I now report incidents like the one you describe. Mostly to help myself sleep at night.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Basically like everyone else has said... report it! 

Take care!


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 11, 2008)

Crisis situations for elder and child abuse as well as suicide may only get worse if this article is any indication. Brush up on you recognition signs and reporting sources.

http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_11191159

*Crisis line calls rise with economic swoon*

By John Simerman
Contra Costa Times
Posted: 12/10/2008 09:33:53 PM PST



> In Contra Costa County, calls to a domestic violence hotline run by STAND! Against Domestic Violence more than doubled in September and October, to an average of 16 a day from less than seven for the same period last year, said executive director Gloria Sandoval. Requests for protective shelter are up 20 percent, she said.
> 
> "They seem to be more dire, with more violence than previously. I would say there's much more lethality," said Sandoval, who reeled off a grim roster of *10 people she said have died in the county over the past four months from domestic violence-related incidents.*
> 
> The sour economy and reductions in state support show up in hotline calls fielded by *Crisis Support Services of Alameda County, which handles about 60,000 calls annually*, said executive director Nancy Salamy. "The sense of isolation and sense of lack of resources are bringing people more than ever to our crisis line," she said.


----------

